# what do you think is the best shark bait?



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

ive found that where i shark fish in georgia, usually around croaker's point, nothing catches more sharks than a big chunk of whiting. while other baits will get a shak to bite after sitting a little bit, when using cut whiting, i can usually hook a nice sized shark almost immediately. what do you think makes the best shark bait?


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I responded to your other thread on the Open forum. Where is Croaker's Point?


----------



## georgiafisher (Jun 12, 2007)

croaker's point is a nickname for the area where oddingsdale and adams creek meet off the south end of wassaw island


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

I THINK THAT CUT BLUES DOES THE JOB VERY WELL.:fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Last time I was at St. Andrews, Cownose rays got the bigger takes.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

THE FRESHEST FISH YOU GOT!!! Usually extra distance helps and a whiting or mullet W tail amputated will help in that respect


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

i have to say cut whiting for me


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

blue feesh chunks, or lady feesh chunks, the spinners love them, but only if the sharks loved women and beer we would have an endangered species on our hands.

:fishing: :beer: :fishing: :beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

tourists and surfers.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*shark bites*

Whiting has always been good for me but a fresh caught live but slightly mutilated mullet has been even better. Spam? Is that just an inside joke? steve


----------

